# Puppies not eating well



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought this would be a good thread for all those "my pups not eating right" questions we have been getting on the board lately. My litter is 12 weeks old and I have noticed that some are not eating the normal amounts or when I offer food. I have said on all those threads this is normal for puppies to go through stages of eating a ton and just picking at their food. In my experience this happens around 11-12 weeks or even at about 16 weeks where they are not eating when you offer food or barley picking at it.
Right now Crixus and Varro are barley eating their food when it is offered or just picking at it. Barca and Xena are still little pigs and never skip a meal. This is all perfectly normal and they will go through little stages of being super hungry or just picking at the food. It is important not to try and force them to eat and just stick to the feeding schedule and offer the same meal later on at your second feeding. They will eat when they are hungry no need to worry.
I have to confess I do worry at first too and I make sure there is nothing medically wrong. Usually the first sign of illness is not eating so then you look at activity level, are they drinking water, vomiting, the gums (make sure they are not pale and when you push them they return to the pink color), eyes should be bright not dull or have discharge, and stool (the poop should be normal not runny). If everything checks out ok and they seem normal other wise you still keep a close eye for any sign of illness but you can chalk it up to just growing and going through a stage where the appetite decreases.
Both of my pups are just fine and not ill just not very hungry right now and again the worst thing I can do is run ot and buy a new food or try and force feed them. I do not want them to be picky eaters so they will just eat when their body tells them to.

I just thought this would be a great time to share my personal experience with this litter and the puppies I have had before this pretty much did the same thing. The first time I saw this with one of my pups I did worry and rush to the vet but again experience over the last 16 years has showed me what to look for as they grow. Hope this helps some worried puppy owners!!

Disclaimer!!
You know your pup better than anyone and if you really feel something is wrong go to the vet ASAP! Better safe than sorry! If not eating is accompanied by any of the things I mentioned above take them to the vet ASAP, early diagnosis of many puppy hood diseases is the key to saving lives!


----------



## scriving (Jul 6, 2010)

nice very informative post


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

right on Lisa


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you!
You should append the info from your other post regarding food/nutrition into this one and sticky it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good idea I might do that


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

This is a great topic because everyone wants to start their pup off on the right foot. And, like all parents, we worry when somethings don't go as planned. I'm sure it will happen with my next pup and I'll refer back to posts like this so I don't freak out. I like freaking out, so this will help Keep posting any other awkward situations that you encounter so we all can hopefully learn more!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for this Lisa, again great info


----------



## nelsonfobbs (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll refer back to posts like this so I don't freak out. I like freaking out, so this will help Keep posting any other awkward situations that you encounter so we all can hopefully learn more!

_____________________
Royal Canin Dog Food | Royal Canine


----------

